# I got this new deodorant today



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got this new deodorant today. 

The instructions said remove cap and push up bottom. 

Ah.........I can barely walk, but whenever I fart, the room smells awesome!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

-_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

-_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O-


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Dang Goob, yer kill'n me! :rotfl: -_O- -_O-


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

That is one of the funniest I,ve seen in awhile, you made a grumpy old man like me laugh out loud .


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

:shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

:shock: i think you used it wrong. -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: -oooo- -/O_-


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol: -_O- -_O- You may be using it wrong but(t) the guys in the office are sure happy about it - the crop dusting has to be better! See viewtopic.php?f=47&t=15467#p177628


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The sad thing is, this was the third time! :shock: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

:|


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Makes you think of "Old Spice" a bit differently now doesn't it!


----------

